# How to handle money pressure



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Just wondering how other expats handle the money request from your GF, Financee or wife all the time. I have just sent 78,000 pesos in 3 weeks to my gf for various money request. Now she text me this morning saying her mother needs to be admitted to hospital with stomach ache. I told her I have sent so much money but it doesn't do any good. she keeps saying we got to help it is an emergency. SO every time there is an emergency this is going to happen. How do others deal with this situation. I want to help but my money doesn't flow from the faucet. they consider a foreigner has all this money and can spend it all.

thanks

art


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Just wondering how other expats handle the money request from your GF, Financee or wife all the time. I have just sent 78,000 pesos in 3 weeks to my gf for various money request. Now she text me this morning saying her mother needs to be admitted to hospital with stomach ache. I told her I have sent so much money but it doesn't do any good. she keeps saying we got to help it is an emergency. SO every time there is an emergency this is going to happen. How do others deal with this situation. I want to help but my money doesn't flow from the faucet. they consider a foreigner has all this money and can spend it all.
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


At most a hospital will require a P10,000 "deposit" within the first 24 hours after admission.

Honestly, I would be questioning sending any further money -- ever. Hope I'm wrong but seems that you may have fallen prey to someone that is out for all they can get.
At the very least, I would cut off all finances unless or until you can get here to see what is happening.


Use extreme caution!


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Just wondering how other expats handle the money request from your GF, Financee or wife all the time. I have just sent 78,000 pesos in 3 weeks to my gf for various money request. Now she text me this morning saying her mother needs to be admitted to hospital with stomach ache. I told her I have sent so much money but it doesn't do any good. she keeps saying we got to help it is an emergency. SO every time there is an emergency this is going to happen. How do others deal with this situation. I want to help but my money doesn't flow from the faucet. they consider a foreigner has all this money and can spend it all.
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


I just lost a friendship with an Expat who's girl was robbing him the same way when I told him how his GF was doing the same. Her family was using the money for dropball, gambling and losing it all, had collectors coming to their house, was telling him the same, auntie died, brother has a tooth ace, father need surgery, sister had an accident, blah blah blah.

Find a new GF or STOP it now because it will only get worse. Limit her to a monthly allowance budget and send NO MORE THAN THAT.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey guys,

I appreciate all the info. I don't want to not trust her. I do think she is being truthful. She has showed me things she did buy with the money I sent her but what I don't understand after sending her all this money in just a short time then she still ask for more to admit her mother. When I was in the Philippines and I got sick. I went to a doctor and it cost me 350 pesos for office call. Then 800 pesos for a z pack. I didn't run to a hospital and pay all this extra money. Why they don't go to a doctor's office where it is cheaper? If the doc feels it is serious he then would send to hospital. 

thanks

art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Before I moved over here I never sent a peso. If anyone I was talking to asked for money I quit talking to them. After I moved over here... I never gave a peso. They were poor when I got here and will be poor when I am gone.

After getting married I have offered to help a couple times, in what I knew was a true emergency. Other than that - I do not give them money. I told them if I was giving family money, I would be sending it to my own kids in the US, but they are grown and independent.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I appreciate all the info. I don't want to not trust her. I do think she is being truthful. She has showed me things she did buy with the money I sent her but what I don't understand after sending her all this money in just a short time then she still ask for more to admit her mother. When I was in the Philippines and I got sick. I went to a doctor and it cost me 350 pesos for office call. Then 800 pesos for a z pack. I didn't run to a hospital and pay all this extra money. Why they don't go to a doctor's office where it is cheaper? If the doc feels it is serious he then would send to hospital.
> 
> ...


Often times people here go to a doctor that has a clinic at the hospital. When the Dr. is not there or on call they are instructed to go to the ER and THEN their Dr is called. He then makes a decision to admit or not.

Just the fact that you are concerned about the money issue indicates that there is likely a problem. It comes back to how long you have known this person and how well. The choice is yours as it is your $$$ and life, but still urge extreme caution and wish you the very best of luck with this..


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

There have been numerous threads on this same subject in the past. My thought is "THE GIVER HAS TO SET THE LIMITS BECAUSE THE TAKER WON'T". You being the 'rich foreigner' are the giver and any of the locals (family included) are the takers. They will have no qualms about using any underhanded thoughts, manner, or things they can think of to lighten your wallet. It seems to be in their thought that 'you have it so you are required to share it with me'. Their family culture is that each supports the rest but not all want to put forth the effort to that combined goal and so many grow up just plain lazy and expect the rest of the world to take care of them. We have all had to deal with the matter to some extent whether large or small. You will have to set some ground rules or they will suck on you till you die. Seems kind of harsh, but if you don't, you will have nothing too. As has been mentioned, they were poor when you came and they will be poor when you go. That part of this country will never change unless there is some drastic change in the manner of thinking here and from what I have observed it just aint gonna happen.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> There have been numerous threads on this same subject in the past. My thought is "THE GIVER HAS TO SET THE LIMITS BECAUSE THE TAKER WON'T". You being the 'rich foreigner' are the giver and any of the locals (family included) are the takers. They will have no qualms about using any underhanded thoughts, manner, or things they can think of to lighten your wallet. It seems to be in their thought that 'you have it so you are required to share it with me'. Their family culture is that each supports the rest but not all want to put forth the effort to that combined goal and so many grow up just plain lazy and expect the rest of the world to take care of them. We have all had to deal with the matter to some extent whether large or small. You will have to set some ground rules or they will suck on you till you die. Seems kind of harsh, but if you don't, you will have nothing too. As has been mentioned, they were poor when you came and they will be poor when you go. That part of this country will never change unless there is some drastic change in the manner of thinking here and from what I have observed it just aint gonna happen.
> 
> Fred


Beautifully said and is 100% correct. Really makes no difference what part of the country. Most all cut from the same piece of cloth and will milk you dry if you allow it to happen. She may be honest but remember she is listening to her family members that may not be.

If you are considering this to be a life-long relationship I would try an experiment. Give the girl a story that for some reason (your choice of the reason) that you're financially unable to assist for the foreseeable future. See how long the relationship will last without any "foreign aid" pouring in. That will tell the story and much better to get it settled now and not when you are here and possibly getting your throat cut.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Some Expats have the mentality that their girl is sweet and wonderful and most times they are however when the family or relatives start laying the guilt trip of "Pamilya First", all that sweetness is gone and they will then make you feel guilty like a kuripot, no good foreign. Their families/relatives will destroy relationships and friendships over the constant excuses and begging for cash.

Keep in mind when you get the mother needs to go to the hospital because of a stomach ache or lola needs surgery, ask them is it a provincial (government) hospital or a non provincial hospital.

Provincial Hospitals are basically free or if admitted a very small fee. One only pays for the medicines and Seniors pay a lower cost for all. Typically there are numerous pharmacies located next to a Provincial Hospital. We have one where I live and many use it.

If you plan on staying with this girl then you may consider spending a few hundred dollars on a private investigator to get the truth before you end up losing thousands like I've seen many expats lose over tricksters.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Ah the filipino gf and the rich foriegn guy syndrome !
Been there done that, the first filipina i met online lives in Caloocan.
All very nice and friendly for the first couple of weeks, she was aged 40yrs seperated.
Then she sent the pics ! Showing what could be mine ! Then she began asking for money for various things
Inc clothes so she could try and find a job, which i declined, then it was money for new glasses and a watch !
I had already decided i would not send money and when i told her that she vanished !
Then i met the love of my life online ! And what a difference . Not once did she ask for money ! She was a Gov employee and was a manager with over 30yrs of service never married no children, and it was 2 of her younger 
Office mates who got her to go online !
I was no way rich ! I was only earning just over £1300 a month before tax etc and living in a 1 bedroom rented flat
And i used a credit card to fly to the philippines to marry her !
I was there for 3 weeks after our wedding, and being a Gov employee there was much paperwork to be done
For her to offically retire and live with me in the UK, but she was advised not to start things in case i never turned
Up to marry her ! We married in April 2002 and she arrived in the UK in August !
She even borrowed the airfare money from a brother and would not let me pay for it !
Yes we sent money back to the Philippines , but the wife got a job in the nhs and ended up earning more than me !
We paid to put one of the nephews through college, and we sent money for her army brothers medical bills sadly he died and we sent money for the funeral etc.
And we sent money to the elderly mother .
Now we are retired here in the philippines none of the family ask us for money as most all have good jobs.
My wife is my life and her words to me, no foriegn man should send money to any GF in the Philippines
Until he has actually met her and her family and see how they live, as one thing you see a lot of is young woman
In branches of Western Union collecting money !
You could always make a surprise visit !


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I never hear the money requests but it seems my wife does. She is ready to move far away from the family and the drama ha ha... I am fine where we are - they leave me alone (as long as they call me for tagay!).


----------



## LivingHearty (Nov 16, 2017)

If you are really in doubt, you can ask for scanned receipt for evidence.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Art I feel for you... Hope things work out but it doesn't sound good, everything the other forum members have said take it to heart these municipality clinics are free to the poor except for a few items such as dextrose, 78,000 pesos is allot of money.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Families rarely save for the future, any money sent is instanly spent and on the next need irrespective of what the money was sent for. All of that money has gone, they now need new money for this emergency. They won't worry about the next one until it happens.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Just wondering how other expats handle the money request from your GF, Financee or wife all the time. I have just sent 78,000 pesos in 3 weeks to my gf for various money request. Now she text me this morning saying her mother needs to be admitted to hospital with stomach ache. I told her I have sent so much money but it doesn't do any good. she keeps saying we got to help it is an emergency. SO every time there is an emergency this is going to happen. How do others deal with this situation. I want to help but my money doesn't flow from the faucet. they consider a foreigner has all this money and can spend it all.
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


My wife has a ding bat cousin who partied a little too much back in the 80s, and now she's kinda fired. Every once in a while she'll call us up saying that she needs money for stomach surgery, or some other medical need. I told my wife that if she wants to give her cousin money for a medial procedure, then fine, tell us what hospital she's going to be admitted to, and then will meet her there and well pay the hospital directly. Usually she'll say that she has to find out the name of the hospital, and then she'll call us right back, which she never does of course. In other cases we sometimes have in-laws asking to borrow 5,000 pesos for some emergency or another. We usually tell them that we don't have that much money, but we can loan them maybe 2,000 if they like. If the karaoke machine they wanted to rent costs 5,000, and they can only get 2,000 from us, then they usually give up and go away. Over time they've realized that we are not easy marks.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey guys,

Thanks for all your input on this. I finally let her know I am not going to take care of her family. I can understand if her mother had an emergency but since I had already sent my GF 78,000 pesos and now she wanted me to help her mother out. Her family lives 8 hrs away in a small province. I ask her what is going to happen each time her family has an emergency? I firmly told her I will not continue to cover their emergencies. I sent her the money this time to admit her mother but I told her don't even think about asking for more money if the hospital requested it. she agreed with me. she said she will not ask again when they have an emergency. If I got the extra money I don't mind helping out but I want them to know I am not the bank.

I have noticed the Filipinos will run to doctor for every little thing that I wouldn't spend the money on myself. I would just suffer it out until the cold or pain goes away. If it is a serious thing that is different.

thanks for all the info.

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey guys,

Thanks for all your input on this. I finally let her know I am not going to take care of her family. I can understand if her mother had an emergency but since I had already sent my GF 78,000 pesos and now she wanted me to help her mother out. Her family lives 8 hrs away in a small province. I ask her what is going to happen each time her family has an emergency? I firmly told her I will not continue to cover their emergencies. I sent her the money this time to admit her mother but I told her don't even think about asking for more money if the hospital requested it. she agreed with me. she said she will not ask again when they have an emergency. If I got the extra money I don't mind helping out but I want them to know I am not the bank.

I have noticed the Filipinos will run to doctor for every little thing that I wouldn't spend the money on myself. I would just suffer it out until the cold or pain goes away. If it is a serious thing that is different.

thanks for all the info.

art


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I don't mind helping out but I want them to know I am not the bank.
> 
> I have noticed the Filipinos will run to doctor for every little thing that I wouldn't spend the money on myself. I would just suffer it out until the cold or pain goes away. If it is a serious thing that is different.
> 
> ...


Art, I don't remember if you ever said. Are you going to live here with her or take her to the States?
If here, you might find it beneficial to live one or two islands away from her family. Just enough distance to keep family from dropping in when they want to.

Most guys think that getting and marrying a girl from a tropical island will be easier and more simple that doing so with a gal from our home country. In reality is far more difficult in the long run. Women are women wherever you go. But when you throw this strange Pinoy Asian twist in with it, it just makes things more complicated in many ways.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Asian spirit

I am planning on living there with her. She never requested to come to the states. she is happy just to have me there so I think she is a genuine person. I should be arriving in about 4 weeks. We have rented a home already. That is cheaper then staying in a hotel for several weeks. It will also give us time to decide if we want to live in the subdivision where the house is at before I actually sign the agreement. She only got an initial payment receipt for the 1st month rent and security deposit. I have to sign the agreement. 

Her family lives about 7 hours away in the southwestern part of Mindanao Island. At least they are not close by to her. She has told me she doesn't expect me to support her family. She told me she was old enough to be on her own and not be supporting her family also. I just need for her to understand if we spend say 50,000 pesos on something and then an emergency happens with her family that we just can't keep spending money. I do believe she is being sincere with me.

I have given her enough money to open a clothing and accessory store to try and make extra money. If she gives some of that to her family I don't care. I don't need her money for us to survive on there. 

thanks

art


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I have given her enough money to open a clothing and accessory store to try and make extra money. If she gives some of that to her family I don't care. I don't need her money for us to survive on there.
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


A bit over 2years ago my Asawa and her sister decided to open a Gown store catering to weddings and some other formal attire events. I gave them P80,000 to get started on. Later the sister dropped out. So far she has had one event just about a year ago and just made a bit over expenses. I just consider it as a hobby as it seems to make her happy so I go along with it. Keep in mind that most people here do not have good business sense as we know it and their long range thinking or planning may extend all the way to next week. LOL. 

Fred


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Fred

I do agree with you about them not having a good business sense. I know someone had an internet cafe. Whenever they decided to go to beach or park they would stop by the cafe and go inside and get as much drinks and snacks they wanted to take and never write it down. At end of month they couldn't pay all their expenses, so I know what you mean. 

I figure the same way about my GF. I gave her enough money to buy the products to put in this store. It is like what they call consignment shop here in the states. If she does good with this then I might invest into her own store. I will see how she handles this arrangement for now.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I have noticed the Filipinos will run to doctor for every little thing that I wouldn't spend the money on myself. I would just suffer it out until the cold or pain goes away. If it is a serious thing that is different.

thanks for all the info.

art

Sorry art, I personally see the exact opposite with ailments with the locals, the doctor costs 2,3,4 plus hundred pesos, a days wage, the mercury drug store has quick fixes at a lower price, most locals from our area tough it out and move fwd.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Steve,

I have experienced this problem myself. When my gf wanted to get a tooth pulled instead of going to doctor's office she wants to go to hospital and that cost more. Then she had flu and again wants to go to hospital instead of a doctor's office. I paid for lab tests and etc. She could have gone to doctor and got a z pack for the problem. I did that when I got the flu there. A lot cheaper then going to hospital. Then her mother got pains in stomach and instead of going to a clinic she wants to be admitted to hospital. Had to pay 5000 pesos up front.

This is where I got the ideal they wanted to go to the hospital instead of going to doctor's office especially if someone else is paying for it.

Art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Fred
> 
> I do agree with you about them not having a good business sense. I know someone had an internet cafe. Whenever they decided to go to beach or park they would stop by the cafe and go inside and get as much drinks and snacks they wanted to take and never write it down. At end of month they couldn't pay all their expenses, so I know what you mean.
> 
> ...


So what you are saying is they should have gone to 7-11, supermarket, etc and bought the items at retail prices. In doing so they would have paid cash depleting their money, since they already paid for the said items in their internet cafe(hopefully at wholesale prices). Seems the internet cafe was not doing enough business, period.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Families rarely save for the future, any money sent is instanly spent and on the next need irrespective of what the money was sent for. All of that money has gone, they now need new money for this emergency. They won't worry about the next one until it happens.


As most don't think like this, some do but few. I see some of my workers in oz living week to week and others month to month. Unfortunately we obviously or consciously chose to live in a third world/developing country for our own reasons and must accept a tomorrow scenario as many Filipinos do.
My simple philosophy as I taught my own children is "God helps those that help themselves" and all others go to the back. My better half was educated with my beliefs and the limits of money/wealth and personal desire. As stated in another post, Mums computer has died and she needs another one,,,,,,the second one. Sure baby buy her/brothers/cousins/nephews and the hangers on, another one and I will cancel our flights to the Bahamas next year. 

To date Bengie has not broached this subject of a new computer again, and while earning good money in oz prefers to visit another country to collect a simple meaningless stamp in his passport and talks now to Mum and Dad on the phone.

Shallow? Realistic? Or just plain inexperienced? I talked to my parter about money and the lack of it (availability) some 5 or 6 years ago and an honest understanding/appreciation of a NO/WHY was accepted. art, don't be railroaded for love, perhaps lust. Boots on the ground, taste then decide.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> As most don't think like this, some do but few. I see some of my workers in oz living week to week and others month to month. Unfortunately we obviously or consciously chose to live in a third world/developing country for our own reasons and must accept a tomorrow scenario as many Filipinos do.
> My simple philosophy as I taught my own children is "God helps those that help themselves" and all others go to the back. My better half was educated with my beliefs and the limits of money/wealth and personal desire. As stated in another post, Mums computer has died and she needs another one,,,,,,the second one. Sure baby buy her/brothers/cousins/nephews and the hangers on, another one and I will cancel our flights to the Bahamas next year.
> 
> To date Bengie has not broached this subject of a new computer again, and while earning good money in oz prefers to visit another country to collect a simple meaningless stamp in his passport and talks now to Mum and Dad on the phone.
> ...


Steve, Have to tell you---really enjoy most all of your posts. Down to earth but written to hold one's interest. You should have been a writer..!
I really feel bad for so many guys that trust too much when looking for love and or a life-long companion here in the islands. At times we tend to overlook the fact or just don't know that there are a lot of gold diggers here.
I have a feeling that the original poster has made a good choice and will do just fine. We are all waiting to see how he gets on.
Heck Steve, maybe we should all become marriage counselors and make a fortune! Hahaha..


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey_Joe said:


> I just lost a friendship with an Expat who's girl was robbing him the same way when I told him how his GF was doing the same. Her family was using the money for dropball, gambling and losing it all, had collectors coming to their house, was telling him the same, auntie died, brother has a tooth ace, father need surgery, sister had an accident, blah blah blah.
> 
> Find a new GF or STOP it now because it will only get worse. Limit her to a monthly allowance budget and send NO MORE THAN THAT.


This is the best advice he will ever get. Whether he heeds it or not is another thing. Hope by now he has moved on and his wallet is getting a breather.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Asian Spirit said:


> Steve, Have to tell you---really enjoy most all of your posts. Down to earth but written to hold one's interest. You should have been a writer..!
> I really feel bad for so many guys that trust too much when looking for love and or a life-long companion here in the islands. At times we tend to overlook the fact or just don't know that there are a lot of gold diggers here.
> I have a feeling that the original poster has made a good choice and will do just fine. We are all waiting to see how he gets on.
> Heck Steve, maybe we should all become marriage counselors and make a fortune! Hahaha..


Well thank you kind Sir but literate I certainly am not, my education ended at 15 when they booted me out of yet another school (uninterested bored troubled student) worked ever since. Though off topic I hope my response is accepted.
This and other forums brings together like minded individuals hungering for information, answers and as we do here, give an opinion and share.

Love is fickle or can be, love is blind etc. I too have had my fair share of failures like most, divorce after 22 years, (a success compared to some) a few gold diggers followed and a couple got me but small change, lesson learnt. Gold diggers? More fool the mine, eyes wide open, experience, taste, decide. Alarm bells, gut feeling, open your eyes. (gut feeling works for me)

The beauty of sites such as these is the exchange of personal experiences and the gleaning of information from such. Received with an open mind. A very slow road for all both initiated or un. I wish the OP a bright and loving future. 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey Steve,
> 
> I have experienced this problem myself. When my gf wanted to get a tooth pulled instead of going to doctor's office she wants to go to hospital and that cost more. Then she had flu and again wants to go to hospital instead of a doctor's office. I paid for lab tests and etc. She could have gone to doctor and got a z pack for the problem. I did that when I got the flu there. A lot cheaper then going to hospital. Then her mother got pains in stomach and instead of going to a clinic she wants to be admitted to hospital. Had to pay 5000 pesos up front.
> 
> ...


My sister in law is a nurse in the Lorma hospital in San Fernando City, I got sick some years ago, tonsillitis I thought, did the drug store thing and a week later worse. Finally listened to the outlaw and checked in, a painless procedure unlike western hospitals and may I say more professional and congenial compared to Oz. Ten bucks later I went back to the Mercury drug store and spent 15 bucks on the prescription and 2 days later was on the mend, no repercussions. My better half also advises hospital as apposed to a freelance doctor.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

This is the same philosophy I have Tim,.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

bigpearl said:


> My sister in law is a nurse in the Lorma hospital in San Fernando City, I got sick some years ago, tonsillitis I thought, did the drug store thing and a week later worse. Finally listened to the outlaw and checked in, a painless procedure unlike western hospitals and may I say more professional and congenial compared to Oz. Ten bucks later I went back to the Mercury drug store and spent 15 bucks on the prescription and 2 days later was on the mend, no repercussions. My better half also advises hospital as apposed to a freelance doctor.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I have only had one experience here years ago in Angeles when I got some sort of bug and was quite ill. Off to the hospital, good English speaking doctor, did a thorough examination, meds scripted and across the road to the pharmacy, within a couple of days, all good again. I tend to agree where there is a relatively serious problem, first stop hospital. Lucky it is just up the road, you better let me know the sister's name in case I want some a grade treatment hahah.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> I have only had one experience here years ago in Angeles when I got some sort of bug and was quite ill. Off to the hospital, good English speaking doctor, did a thorough examination, meds scripted and across the road to the pharmacy, within a couple of days, all good again. I tend to agree where there is a relatively serious problem, first stop hospital. Lucky it is just up the road, you better let me know the sister's name in case I want some a grade treatment hahah.


Hey Ron, had to laugh, Sis is a mid wife, doubt that would help. The striking difference to me is this, in Oz I pay 3 to 4K (depending on my tax year) to medicare, I see my doctor (clinic) and I am 30 Aussie bucks out of pocket with the gap payment, I go to emergency inpatient at our local hospital in Oz and there is no charge, bulk billed as they say.
On top of this we pay nearly 4K in private cover, no rebates for the local doctor on this but if you mention you have private cover while being admitted to hospital then things change, suddenly you have a private room and choice of doctors etc. I never mention that I have private health cover unless I go the elective surgery route like recently a double hernia opp.

In PH my one and only,,,,,, so far visit to the Lorma hospital in San Fernando City was positive and extremely professional, a far cry from public hospitals in OZ. I saw a throat specialist with all new shiny equipment, a caring communicating aptitude and the correct fix. I have mentioned this before and will do again the bill was 400 Pesos, 3 for the doc and 1 for his nurse receptionist. 10 or 11 bucks. I could see him 3 times compared to one visit to my local doctor here and save 7 to 8 K a year in prescribed and voluntary insurance contributions. Yes we will do the Phillhealth thing and consider private cover when we settle there but at an obviously lower cost with what appears to be a better service.
Ron, it's a good hospital and not far from Bauang, We will be further up in Bacnotan but a good choice if something is wrong medically.

Many Filipinos cannot afford the fees and opt out for cheaper or nothing and while many recover be it slower some don't make it as we have seen.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the information Steve, a very reasonable cost to say the least. I wish I could find an orthopaedic here as my spinal stenosis is getting worse and I am starting to lose bladder control, albeit ever so slightly. 
I am awake half the night in pain from hips down. Then there is not much relief during the day, but worse at night by far. No wonder I can be a cranky ba...rd from time to time. I might ask some questions, have heard very good reports about that hospital. I was going to pan 12 months of my private health cover in Oz as it is on hold at the moment, but that is $1200 plus $500 excess for the hospital stay on Gold Coast. This is a rather complicated operation though.
Got me thinking just the same. Still March 18 for you, we will be in Oz February back early March. Hope to catch up soon.
Ron


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

mogo51 said:


> Thanks for the information Steve, a very reasonable cost to say the least. I wish I could find an orthopaedic here as my spinal stenosis is getting worse and I am starting to lose bladder control, albeit ever so slightly.
> I am awake half the night in pain from hips down. Then there is not much relief during the day, but worse at night by far. No wonder I can be a cranky ba...rd from time to time. I might ask some questions, have heard very good reports about that hospital. I was going to pan 12 months of my private health cover in Oz as it is on hold at the moment, but that is $1200 plus $500 excess for the hospital stay on Gold Coast. This is a rather complicated operation though.
> Got me thinking just the same. Still March 18 for you, we will be in Oz February back early March. Hope to catch up soon.
> Ron


Hi Ron, Manila 11th, San Juan 16th, 5 days catching up with family/friends and shopping for Bengie. No Bench or Rustans stores in Oz. Lol.

Perhaps you could do some online research or simply visit the Lorma hospital and ask if they can help or advise other professional avenues in PH. costs etc for this type of procedure and if available, wish you luck as I have no time for cranky people, lmao.
We also have a good dentist in SFC if you want contact details send us a PM.

Nice to see boots on the ground and as said I will be picking your brain for info when we settle there.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

